# Books for Adults about Kids



## crash (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm just trying to see how other people are doing this.  I am looking for books for adults about children, say in an age range of 6 to 13.  I already have a pretty nice list, from _The Way the Crow Flies_ to _The Heart is a Lonely Hunter_, but I'm looking for more.  What I want specifically are stories told from the child's point of view but by an adult -- in the third person, say, or in the reminiscent style of _To Kill a Mockingbird_.  What I'm not so much looking for is Ruth May's chapters of _The Poisonwood Bible_ and Vardaman's bits of _As I Lay Dying_.

Autobiographies that dwell heavily on the author's childhood are great, too.

So far I've got this list:

The Way the Crow Flies
The Heart is a Lonely Hunter
To Kill a Mockingbird
Angela's Ashes
Don't Let's Go to the Dogs Tonight
Never Let Me Go
The Book Thief
Lord of the Flies
The Diamond Age
A Prayer for Owen Meany
The Plot Against America
Oliver Twist (though Dickens' young characters irritate the hell out of me)
The Character of Rain (which I can't find anywhere)
Nowhere in Africa
The Saskiad

Thanks in advance for any good recommendations.  I'm scouring Amazon right this moment, but it's a difficult thing to search for.


----------



## Hodge (Jul 8, 2006)

_The God of Small Things
The Client
Ender's Game
Running With the Demon
The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn_

And I'm sure there's more...


----------



## Anguirus2005 (Jul 8, 2006)

Battle Royale is the only book I can think of which hasn't been all ready named. Though I guess the kids are a little bit older then 13 years.


----------



## JoshuaOst (Jul 8, 2006)

Catcher in the Rye


----------



## crash (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you, everyone!  Those should do nicely.


----------



## Glfralin (Jul 26, 2006)

If you are looking for something a little darker and sinister, but supposedly true, you may try Sibyl.  It deals with a grown woman yes, but the Phychologist is dealing with the child.


----------



## strangedaze (Sep 16, 2006)

lolita by v. nabokov.

...

!

...

couldnt resist...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2006)

_Paddy Clarke Ha Ha Ha_, Roddy Doyle
_The God Boy_, Ian Cross
_Carry Me Down_, M.J. Hyland
_In The Country Of Men_, Hisham Matar
_Black Swan Green_, David Mitchell


----------



## Jason_Bender (Sep 17, 2006)

The Ender's Series by Orson Scott Card is a good one (has someone already said that?)


----------



## PamHKyle (Sep 17, 2006)

'Boy' by Roald Dahl (the first part of his autobiography)


----------



## dannyboy (Nov 6, 2006)

my name is dibs


----------

